# Suggestions for around 35k laptop



## Vignesh B (Apr 11, 2012)

1) What is your budget? 
Around 35k

2) What size notebook would you prefer?
14" or 15"

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? 
India(most probably from Delhi or Mumbai. Am open to online buying option if I see a good deal)

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
Open to all major brands. Price to performance ratio counts

5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
College works(BE CS Student), casual gaming, HD videos

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?
Both

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
Yes, casual games. Will prefer dedicated graphics(though a medium-range one is enough)

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
Around 4 hours

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without .seeing it is OK?
Open to both options. Preferable is buying after seeing it

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.
Windows 7 HP(64 bit) Will dual boot with Ubuntu(Am a noob in Linux, so for now just using Ubuntu )

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?
1366x768 pixel resolution widescreen display

Additional notes - Will the older generation Nvidia GeForce GT 400M or ATI Radeon HD 5000M series graphics suffice for me?
I would prefer a chiclet-styled keyboard and if possible with good ergonomics. If possible I would like to have a trackpad with textured finish
Models I liked are Acer 5830TG, Acer Aspire 5755G, HP Pavilion G6-1313AX. I know all 3 have price difference of around 5k each


----------



## sarthak (Apr 11, 2012)

Acer Aspire 5755G


----------



## ssb1551 (Apr 11, 2012)

^^Dude OP's budget is 35k not 46k. The price of Acer Aspire 5755G at flipkart is 46k.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 11, 2012)

I think @Sarthak meant this one - Aspire 5755G
and not the the i5 one..


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 11, 2012)

Check these two:
Samsung NP300-E5Z-S02IN Laptop vs ASUS X53SC-SX536D/2nd Gen Ci5/4 GB/750 GB/1GB graphics/DOS: Compare Computers: Flipkart.com 
The samsung one was in stock around 4hrs ago, but now its Out of Stock.


----------



## cool_kals9 (Apr 11, 2012)

ASUS X53SC-SX536D/2nd Gen Ci5/4 GB/750 GB/1GB graphics/DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

Go for it.. you need this machine..


----------



## mayoorite (Apr 11, 2012)

Go for Asus X53SC-SX492D you can upgrade the ram to 4gb for only Rs677.Asus X53SC-SX536D is out of stock.I recently purchased  Asus X53SC-SX492D for my elder sister,Superb performance ,it can go upto 3.0Ghz,WEI of processor is 7/7.9.Played Assassins Creed Brotherhood,FIFA 12 in high settings ,and it run smoothly.Only disappointment is altec speakers ,i increased its volume to 100% in win7,as well as in BIOS but the sound is not that much loud.Good battery backup if you turn off the gr.card,and use in battery saving mode.The best app of asus in it is, it`s smart logon,which detect your face and use it as password for login and it captures pics of all those who log ins .


----------



## sarthak (Apr 11, 2012)

sarthak said:


> Acer Aspire 5755G





ssb1551 said:


> ^^Dude OP's budget is 35k not 46k. The price of Acer Aspire 5755G at flipkart is 46k.



Yup, I meant the Core i3 version. It is only laptop with a GT540M, and if OP wants to play games it would be the best. Those other laptops posted above have only a 520MX.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 11, 2012)

Else get this one Samsung NP300E5Z-S08IN 2 Gen Ci5/4GB/750GB/1GB graphics/DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook

A lenovo one is also available for the same price. Check their *comparision*.


----------



## mayoorite (Apr 11, 2012)

For further information Read Laptop Buying Guide.for processor comparison visit:-Processors 
for Graphic Card Comparison:-Gr.Cards


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. 
How is HP G6-2009 TX? On paper it looks good.
These are the laptops I have taken into consideration. Quite confused on which one to buy 
Another query, how much performance difference is there between SATA & SATA II?


----------



## sarthak (Apr 12, 2012)

^^^^ choose between the acer and the hp. They have the best graphics for the price.


----------



## kbar1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Vignesh B said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys.
> How is HP G6-2009 TX? On paper it looks good.
> These are the laptops I have taken into consideration. Quite confused on which one to buy
> Another query, how much performance difference is there between SATA & SATA II?



Performance difference in SATA I and II won't be noticeable. Not with this kind of hardware anyway. Transfer rates of 5400rpm notebook drives won't even utilize the full bandwidth of SATA I.

HP G6-2009TX has just come in. Price is a bit high for that kind of config. Its AMD 7670M is a bit faster than NVIDIA GT540M, but why not consider the i5 version of Acer 5755G if you're ready to spend 40k? The better CPU (i5) will surely help outweigh the advantage the 2009TX has in graphics department. 

HP G6 2009TX vs. Acer 5755G (i5 version, 1GB VRAM)

I say go for 5755G (i5 version) (*41.6k*). For 35k, Asus X53SC-SX536D seems to be the best.

*Edit*: I backtrack; Asus K53SM ftw!


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 13, 2012)

Today I found the Aspire 5755g(i5 edition) retailing for 39.5 k in Reliance Digital here in Mangalore. Thinking of going ahead with it.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 14, 2012)

^^ This model has many heating issues. Check*reviews* in flipkart.

Why dont you go with *this*. Specs of both are quite same, except for this model has a newer and better processor and a newer Graphics Card too. And also Asus runs much cooler.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 14, 2012)

Even I suggest you to have a look at Samsung NP300E5Z-S08IN


----------



## sumansherlock (Apr 14, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> ^^ This model has many heating issues. Check*reviews* in flipkart.
> 
> Why dont you go with *this*. Specs of both are quite same, except for this model has a newer and better processor and a newer Graphics Card too. And also Asus runs much cooler.



+1.... You are getting i5 and 750gb HDD man


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 14, 2012)

That Asus one looks good. But it doesn't come pre-reloaded with Windows. Still looks a very good choice. Thanks for the suggestion and for the info that the Acer one heats up easily. I had overlooked that.


----------



## kbar1 (Apr 14, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> ^^ This model has many heating issues. Check*reviews* in flipkart.
> 
> Why dont you go with *this*. Specs of both are quite same, except for this model has a newer and better processor and a newer Graphics Card too. And also Asus runs much cooler.



Thanks... Didn't see that. Now that's one laptop I won't be recommending... And to think I was going to buy it... *shudders*

Asus K53SM it is.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 18, 2012)

Sorry for bumping.
I have decided to go with the Asus K53SM. Will be buying it in a week. 
Thanks all for your suggestions and help.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 18, 2012)

^^^
You made the right decision


----------

